# .



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Hope I am posting in the correct forum, if not, please exuse me.
I have a 99 Jetta, new body style.
My fan runs long after I turn the car off and it drains my battery.
My husband is out of town for the weekend and I want to try to fix it myself. When I look under the hood I am stumped as I haven't worked on a car since high school auto shop 15 years ago. 
I assume it is a sensor but I have no idea where it is or how to go about fixing it. 
Anyone have an idea if I am on the right track and how to go about fixing it?
Thank you in advance!
Here is a picture of my pretty baby


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Oops! I forgot to put a subject. Yes, I am that lame. LOL


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

The best i got 4 you is. the service manual points to a faulty thermoswitch in the cooling system. If it runs all night long its most likely the cause. it can be tested and replaced easily. try unplugging fans to keep from draining battery overnight but plug in again before driving!!


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: . (milissa)*

I stopped reading soon after the word "husband"


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: . (Pagano)*

dude your cold


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: . (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I stopped reading soon after the word "husband"








All time.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: . (Pagano)*

Haha thanks so much, you're ever so helpful!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (fourcylinderfrenzy)*

Thank you







Someone else mentioned the AC fan relay so I will have to look into that as well


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: . (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I stopped reading soon after the word "husband"

Too bad you didn't stop posting after clicking on the "Reply" link.



_Modified by tb 5112 at 9:52 PM 7-30-2005_


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: . (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I stopped reading soon after the word "husband"


Funny...that stuff doesnt bother me.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: . (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_

Funny...that stuff doesnt bother me.

hehehehehe


----------



## fourcylinderfrenzy (Feb 2, 2005)

pagano is a dink with a 2.0


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: . (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_I stopped reading soon after the word "husband"


i might be pretty Fed' up too, cause thats exactly what i did....









any _real_ man should get off his azz and fix it for U


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: . (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
any _real_ man should get off his azz and fix it for U









Well, moron, if you had read the post you would have read that my husband is out of town. I wanted to do it by myself in the mean time. And by the way, real men don't have to insult people to make themselves feel better. Only losers do that.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (fourcylinderfrenzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourcylinderfrenzy* »_pagano is a dink with a 2.0

Really? Odd...thought I owned a 1.8L...but whatever...


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: . (milissa)*

milissa,
All of us that participate in this forum do not share the same opinion. I think it's great that you wanted to fix your car yourself. I hope you get it fixed.
I'm not familiar with the later model 2.0L engine like yours. On the older ABA engine there is a fan control module and/or a temperature sensitive switch that controls the fan. The fan control module turns the fan on when you turn on the AC. This module is located in the engine bay and has a 30A fuse. If this module is turning on your fan then you could unplug this fuse to see if the fan goes out. The temperature sensitive switch (thermo-switch) is screwed into the back of the radiator and turns the fan on/off no matter if the car is running or not. The switch provides a ground for the fan motor, so if the coolant gets too hot the switch closes and turns on the fan. This switch may be faulty on your car. Or, you may have a short somewhere. If you unplug this switch your fan will turn off if it's the switch that's the problem and not the wiring. If you want to replace the switch you will have to pull off your lower radiator hose and drain the antifreeze coolant out of your rad. Then unscrew / replace the thermo-switch. If it's the fan control module that's giving you the trouble then you may have to replace the whole module.
Good Luck.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: . (bearing01)*

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Really? Odd...thought I owned a 1.8L...but whatever...

Damn 1.8l owners...









She said her husband is out of town? Someone better jump on her....errr, I mean this and help her fix it.


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

man you guys put vultures so shame, sheesh


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: . (milissa)*

you all don't even know what I look like, I could be some hag or something. I am over 30....


----------



## vwboomer2 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: . (milissa)*

I dunno. Cuz I'm pretty sure only Beautiful People drive VW's.
I mean, hey, I know I am.
Or...I got some bad rum or something I think.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: . (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_you all don't even know what I look like, I could be some hag or something. I am over 30....

Judging by that statement, I doubt it (the hag part).....
Just laugh it off; this is what happens when one joins a forum of mostly men. Just post up a picture to get it over with, and then they will be off and hunting down the next woman who joins.
This reminds me....totally off-topic.....but since there's the "Water"fest show, I think someone should organize "Sausage"fest. Seriously. Steve....how 'bout it....


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: . (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_ I am over 30....

me 2.
You say that like it's a bad thing. I think of it as 21 with 10+ years experience.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: . (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
Judging by that statement, I doubt it (the hag part).....
Just laugh it off; this is what happens when one joins a forum of mostly men. Just post up a picture to get it over with, and then they will be off and hunting down the next woman who joins 


with glasses








and without








I wear glasses more often than not.


_Modified by milissa at 10:20 AM 7-31-2005_


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

OMFG I forgot to resize the second pic. Can I delete my own posts? I feel like an idiot with that big huge pic of my face on here.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

you can edit them...when you're signed on its next to the reply button...

but uhh.....so whens your husband comming home?








but on another note.....I have a 99 jetta 2.0L also and the bentley to boot, so when I get home I'll take a look at it and see if I can't post up some fixes....

edit: what size rims are on your jetta also?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you for the tip







Now my face doesn't take up my whole screen anymore.
I think my rims are just 14's, I need new ones, I curb them a lot....


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

oh ok the rims looks like either 15s or 16s......but either way I'll check the bentley for you when I get home around 5 or 6ish.... drop me a line on AIM at jedikgb if you want....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You are likely right. I don't remember what size they are. I don't have aim. I have yahoo though. Do you yahoo?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

nope.....sorry

edit: I just want to make sure that you do have the 2.0L engine right? I mean you are posting in 2L forum but you first said that you werent sure...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I do indeed have a 2.0, I wasn't sure if another thread was already started about the problem I was having. Some people get pissed in forums if you start a thread about something someone else posted about in the past.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

aint that the truth........


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_ Some people get pissed in forums if you start a thread about something someone else posted about in the past.

nah see, that mainly applies to
WHICH COLD AIR INTAKE IS BETTER GUYS??
or I HAVE A 2.0 AND I WANT TO TURBO IT AND GET 500 HORSE POWER< CAN I DO IT FOR 3000$$???







,


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (7thGear)*

Looks like I was correct....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Not for nothin...every chick that's come into this forum...one of us have gotten pictures from...either in public...or in private








Hell...we've even had guys post pictures of their GF's JUST to get help...ahhhhhhh hahahahaha that one was great...and then we told him she looked like a pile of **** and no one helped him...I certainly hope I'm not the only one that remembers this


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
Hell...we've even had guys post pictures of their GF's JUST to get help...ahhhhhhh hahahahaha that one was great...and then we told him she looked like a pile of **** and no one helped him...I certainly hope I'm not the only one that remembers this

brutal, but funny.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_ we told him she looked like a pile of **** 


If I had known that I wouldn't have risked posting my pictures.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*

nah...worth the risk...you would of known immediatly if it were a bad thing when you posted it!
Welcome to the 2.0L Forum...I'll show ya to your desk.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I just emailed you on myspace....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*

...check your inbox


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Pag is such a myspace wh0re.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_Not for nothin...every chick that's come into this forum...one of us have gotten pictures from...either in public...or in private








Hell...we've even had guys post pictures of their GF's JUST to get help...ahhhhhhh hahahahaha that one was great...and then we told him she looked like a pile of **** and no one helped him...I certainly hope I'm not the only one that remembers this


Yep....I remember that one.
Hey, she's cute enough that I woulda forgave her if she said the TT266 and the AT270 were "the same cam". 




_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:27 AM 8-1-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

You meant TT266, right?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Hey, she's cute enough that I woulda forgave her if she said the TT268 and the AT270 were "the same cam". 
_Modified by tdogg74 at 11:08 PM 7-31-2005_

You mean they're not? *giggle*


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Heh...Travis meant to say TT 266 and the Autotech/HOR 270 cam....they are verrrrry similar, but not exactly the same. 
BTW, you should throw the TT266 in your car after you get the fan switch all worked out


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I have no idea what that is. Clearly I am clueless about my car. I can't hide it from you people anymore. You should have known when I couldn't remember if I have 14 or 15's LOL


_Modified by milissa at 11:53 AM 8-1-2005_


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_... You should have known when I couldn't remember if I have 14 or 15's LOL

_Modified by milissa at 11:53 AM 8-1-2005_

we did








but I know little more so who am I to say anything?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

What was the problem with the a/c again? The compressor doesnt kick on?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Both fans stay on after I turn the car off. They drain the battery. I think we're going to replace the therm switch tonight to see if that works, cheap & easier than the other stuff.


----------



## .2.Slow4U. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: . (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_This reminds me....totally off-topic.....but since there's the "Water"fest show, I think someone should organize "Sausage"fest. Seriously. Steve....how 'bout it....

You would actually go to SausageFest?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: . (.2.Slow4U.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.2.Slow4U.* »_You would actually go to SausageFest?

Uh, no.....it was a joke....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_I have no idea what that is. Clearly I am clueless about my car. I can't hide it from you people anymore. You should have known when I couldn't remember if I have 14 or 15's LOL


Good point. See, if you lived closer to the East Coast, you could attend the 2.0L Forum GTG, and you'd see all this in person....and even some extra bonuses like what a turbocharger looks like, swapping in a transmission, wiring up an aftermarket ignition, cutting out part of your front bumper and rebar to fit an intercooler, etc., etc. The list of fun stuff goes on and on. Then the next time hubby goes on vacation, you can surprise him with your very own turbo setup on your own car. Think of how excited he'll be to see that nice 70 to 80+ horsepower gain. 
Now I have a sudden urge to go watch Gone in 60 Seconds for some reason...


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

why stop at the turbo? why not also source a GLI awd drivetrain and really surprize the hubby?


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (milissa) Re: . (Pagano)*

First, I would like to apologize to Pagano I just now got your first post, yes I'm slow, and I did a knee jerk.
Second, I poked around vesis tonight before I left work. By the schematic for the '99 air conditioning and without having the car in front 
of me, the coolant fan control thermal switch could be the problem. Where that is... I could find out in the morning. The a/c fan control could also be the problem but norm is that it just won't let the a/c to come on. 
I'll try to have more tomorrow.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (tb 5112)*

Thank you. You're all very nice to help me out







If only I a manual LOL I will go get one as soon as someone give me a ride to get one...


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

check your pm.....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the manual pages







you rock


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

I aim.....to please =D


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

hmm steve's been quite since getting that email







wonder what was in it


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

One of my problems with the Volkswagen schematics is that you have all the info you needs as far as power, ground, fusing, and switching ... until you get to the modules. Then you have the wires going in. The pins they go in on. Then nothing but a transistor symbol. Which is nice but it tells you nothing about what is happening inside that black box. Most of the time is says boch on the box, that helps when you are trying to decide who to damn.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_hmm steve's been quite since getting that email







wonder what was in it










...







.....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

haha


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Yipeee I am getting a switch tonight







I have to buy a new battery as well but it looks like I can finally stop looking at things and actually get something done, if not today then tomorrow.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Easy way to see if the fan switch is no good. Just unplug the connector and ohm it, if it has continuity, its bad.


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

The thermo switch in question.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Why thank you


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

It was the switch. A nice $15 fix







Thanks to those of you who gave advice.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Also, my two favorite quotes from people I met in this forum:
This one was sweet:
"I didn't want to say it in the forum, but I think you're pretty"
This one was funny:
"Don't mind tellin ya...I'm drunk!"


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

The second one was Steve, huh.....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I am not saying, but....


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_The second one was Steve, huh.....

You have any doubt in your mind on that one? I know I dont.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

PS: Id let her touch it.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_PS: Id let her touch it. 

I'll bring my camera!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

now i'm humming yin yang twins, cause i'd let her too


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

Touching 2 at once??? Oh my...My fairy godmother finally came through!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Good ol' poke and choke.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Hummus?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Did you bring the hummus?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Ive got it, come and get it.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Im so ***** drinky girht now I canti even think of osething good to rely with...omg I'd loteve to though...woo wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I am really tempted to copy and paste the email I just read from you. Drunk Steve is naughty...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

You're a bit far for me to come to. My Jetta has to many unresolved issues...You gather up all the other hand job boys and come in...oops...to me.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Whoa


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

man the stuff I miss going to bed at night









well make me +4 I think it is......


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Whoa


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Aw man I don't even WANT to go into my sent email box....
Think I'm going to just avoid the email system entirely for the next week or so....


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Pagano)*

i dunno i at least gotta see some topless pics before i go making that trip


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

I just need to see a pic of the back of her head.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_I just need to see a pic of the back of her head.









i cant beleive i missed this thread...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Hahaha I go away for the day and come back to this...The back of my head doesn't look near as good unless someone is pulling my hair...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Hahaha I go away for the day and come back to this...The back of my head doesn't look near as good unless someone is pulling my hair...


Dont worry, there will be alot of that happening. Im not gentle.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

*swoon*


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

I have that effect on women.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

haha i think we've found our "centerpeice" for the gtg at the end of the month


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

After I get my use first!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I am starting to feel a little bit used and abused....
Don't you guys use lube?


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

i'll spit on the backside before drilling for oil, but only if it's the only spitting involved in the evening


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/alb...e.jpg


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

but do you have any pics of you using it...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You boys and your need for pictures...Everyone wants pictures...I don't share my masturbation pictures. I use them for my own use to get off. Yeah, I am that vain. hahaha J/K


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

hey i never mentioned masterbating, i mean you do have a hubby that prob loves to rail away on ya as much as everyone else does


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

Oh now I get it, You want to see my husbands c0ck? Ok, you should have just asked. What email do you want me to send it to?










_Modified by milissa at 2:59 PM 8-7-2005_


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

i was thinking you bent over and him standing with a big toothy grin







and a mesh truckers cap, no **** involved but if you're gonna do a bj shot it's acceptable


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You even picked his outfit for him, how nice of you. 
You can be in the picture too but I want to wear the hat...


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

haha ok, yeah i picked your outfit too, but forgot to mention it cause it's well nothing, i guess we could allow a hat but then again the before mentioned hair pulling


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

The hat is strictly for the picture. When the action starts again I'll take it off.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

you know my email addy for these pics....don't forget me in the CC


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

The only thing I want you to be wearing is a rope


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

you boys and your picture needs...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_The only thing I want you to be wearing is a rope

like this one 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...e.jpg
or this one?
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...8.jpg


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

so is your AC fixed or what....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

LMFAO uhm..Yes, we changed the switch, after some issues with Auto Sport Imports giving us the wrong one, bought a shiny new optima battery and it started up and when we turned the car off, the fans turned off too. I forgot that was what my thread was about....


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
like this one 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...e.jpg
or this one?
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...8.jpg


Back off fella's Im keeping this one. If you're lucky (read: pay me enough) Ill let you join in.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

...slow your element....


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

LOL Seattle local and I missed this thread.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Steve, Eiffel Tower?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the link to her picture site. Wonder how much it costs to become a member...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Eiffel Tower? Am I missing something?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Steve and I can demonstrate on you one day.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

i'll settle for a rusty trompbone


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

my sexual banter lingo is lacking...you boys have all sorts of words that I have never heard before, "smut", "gina", "octane", "eiffel tower", "tompbone", my goodness I can't keep up.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_The hat is strictly for the picture. When the action starts again I'll take it off. 

stuff like this doesnt get said in the 1.8t forum.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

which is why the 2.0L forum OWNZ ALL!!!!1!1++!!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

gina and octane are 2 things Ive never heard. 
Rusty trombone = tossing the guys salad and jerking him off....looks like you're playing the trombone. The key is the guy farting on tune though.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Gina and Octane:
Gina = That girl at a bar who dresses like a spanish hooker, and has the name "Gina" proudly displayed on her chain, on her neck....
Octane Rating System:
As opposed to saying, "Shes a 7...nah maybe an 8...well 7.5..."
Theres a simplier system:
87 - You wouldn't run it in your car so why date it? - 87 = "one night stand cause you were drunk"
89/91 - Everyone can afford this at the pump - "Very attractive"
93/94 - Very Pricey - "High Maintance"
100 - HAH! - Model
Diesel - You wouldn't put it in your car - Self Explanitory


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

that octane system is pretty cool.........i have my own personal one though 
2 catageroys
bedroom material = good for humping.....thats about.....*including 1 night stands
meet the parents material = good for takin home to mom....end of story


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

I have a rating system also

"Id wife that" = bangin girl thats only a smut in the bedroom
"Id let her touch it" Good enough for me to sleep with more than once
"Smut" Id throw it to her because Im either horny, drunk or both but only for a night.
After that, I just make fun of them for being below standards.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

So....Milissa....what your screen name on Adultfriendfinder.com?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_So....Milissa....what your screen name on Adultfriendfinder.com? 










I can see that this will be a train...ALL ABOARD!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_gina and octane are 2 things Ive never heard. 
Rusty trombone = tossing the guys salad and jerking him off....looks like you're playing the trombone. The key is the guy farting on tune though.









I didn't know that had a different name. I always thought it was just rimming with a reach around.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

You boys must think I am really naughty, you've got it all wrong. I am good girl.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Speaking of good, I just made myself some chicken & prosciutto tortellini w/ tomato & green pepper sauce, topped with parmesean cheese, black pepper, sea salt, oregano, and then diced up some fresh tomatos and crumbled up some bacon over the top of it.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Thats too bad...good girls dont get spanked


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

holy hell i leave this forum for a week and come back to the evolution of a harmless thread...you guys are great...
so i want some pictures too damnit! one of you knuckleheads quit with the e-game and get to it before i have to come up there and show you all how its done in the drrty south!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

yum!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_holy hell i leave this forum for a week and come back to the evolution of a harmless thread...you guys are great...


Thanks.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

*tear to my eye* Im so proud! *tear to my eye*


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

oh yes, i meant that, all of it, in the most sincere-est way possible...








and that goes double for her.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I must say, this is the funnest forum I have ever encountered. 
My fan problem is back, started doing the same thing. I guess it wasn't the switch







I just took the fuse out to keep it from draining my battery for now.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

By the way, I read the best email of my entire life tonight. It came from one of you. You know who you are, thank you.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Thats gotta be drunk Steve


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Can I see a pic of this woman? All her posts are on this topic...makes me sceptical of the whole "dude looks like a lady" thing. Untill I see b00bies, I call bullsh*t.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Hahaha now that is funny. Go to my profile on here and then click on my "home page". Silly, you think I could be a man.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Did Steve rehire you? If thats the case, he should fire you again for that statement


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Did Steve rehire you? If thats the case, he should fire you again for that statement









yeah seriously.....mad weak


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you. You guys rock. I wonder if Travis has a c0ck? Until I see it, I call 8ull5hit.


_Modified by milissa at 3:05 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Travis, you gotta work more on the whole reverse pyschology a bit more, bud....


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

ahah, she flipped that one on ya for sure...nice


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Thank you. You guys rock. I wonder if Travis has a c0ck? Until I see it, I call 8ull5hit.

_Modified by milissa at 3:05 PM 8-10-2005_

Wow...you sure called me on that one!!!







You're right, I have no c0ck.....Im married. Lost that sh*t _years_ ago. 
Welcome to the forum. I still want to see your b00bies.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

http://profile.myspace.com/ind...55429
Check it out


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I KNOW!!! She's 32, hot and she kisses girls.
....hence the b00bie request. Duh.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That much cuteness is overwhelming, even at 4'11".


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*blush*


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_By the way, I read the best email of my entire life tonight. It came from one of you. You know who you are, thank you.


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Thats gotta be drunk Steve


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Awww Steve, you're so sweet.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

He is sweet but the email wasn't really "sweet"...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (surferfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surferfletch* »_That much cuteness is overwhelming, even at 4'11".

actually, I am 4'11" AND 3/4 of an inch LOL and thank you. You all flatter me.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_He is sweet but the email wasn't really "sweet"...









FOr those here that know Don Pagano personally.....
....I can only _imagine_ what that E-mail said.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Im sure it involved something with forced sex and alot of the words were very hard to make out in his drunken typing.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Im sure it involved something with forced sex and alot of the words were very hard to make out in his drunken typing.

LOL
Nah, I read it over...my message was very clear and concise


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
LOL
Nah, I read it over...my message was very clear and concise

Now folks, you notice he never denied that he talked about forced sex.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I am thinking of posting it here, to end the speculation...j/k
But for real, Steve hung up on me like 3 times last night...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_actually, I am 4'11" AND 3/4 of an inch LOL and thank you. You all flatter me.

Oddly enough, my mom was the same height (but she's like 60 now and about 3 feet tall), and used to always emphasize the "3/4 of an inch" part.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_I am thinking of posting it here, to end the speculation...j/k
But for real, Steve hung up on me like 3 times last night...


I called ya back!!!
And I didn't hang up...my PHONE hung up


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
I called ya back!!!
And I didn't hang up...my PHONE hung up









Dont you even DARe blame Cingular on that! Phones arent meant to be dropped.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Cingular sucks. Verizon is where it's at.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I love having Verizon. I like the new "in" plan I am on.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

dude, I've only dropped it like 6 times...sheesh
kicked...thrown...stepped on....slammed shut? combined? eh...20ish


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_dude, I've only dropped it like 6 times...sheesh
kicked...thrown...stepped on....slammed shut? combined? eh...20ish

It's still Cingular's fault.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

That's it? Dropped to page 2 so soon? This was my favorite thread post-Gumby. Missing you already milissa!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You're sweet. You can find me on yahoo or msn.
I thought this thread would die a long time ago. Only the naughty boys were interested from the begining...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I just saw that this thread has 1548 views...Seems a lot of people are just voyers around here.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Speaking of Gumby...I may have to make a special thread about that pretty soon. Stick around...


----------



## K.I.M. (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_I just saw that this thread has 1548 views...Seems a lot of people are just voyers around here.

Hi! I'm a voyer.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_ Only the naughty boys were interested from the 
begining...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

I love this thread


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*MUAH*
I heard about a boob thread that got deleted. Wish I could have played around in that thread.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

You can post pics of yours in here if you want.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Yeah, but then this thread will get deleted too....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I don't want the thread to get deleted...and what would I get for showing my boobs?
J/K I am too shy to show my boobies...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Well I don't want the thread to get deleted...and what would I get for showing my boobs?
J/K I am too shy to show my boobies...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Pagano)*

( o ) ( o )


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Is this a hoax thread, too? Lot of the same posters involved. Is that your sister Pags?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Sister? Hahaha I have never found incest to be a good thing...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*

nah, I don't have a sister...
Milissa's real


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you, Steve <3


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

I can attest to this also....


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (JediKGB)*

whoo, good, i got nervous after the gumby fakeness was revealed, didnt know if some of the 2.0 knuckleheads decided to go for 2...

eh well, too far from the south for me...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Speedsta)*

I'm sensing hostility in some people over the whole Gumby thing


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Speedsta)*

Ah yes....the boiling water to clean the engine trick....yet another classic....


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

I've gotta add . . . this is just an amazing thread.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

moreso than you can possibly know my friend


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_I've gotta add . . . this is just an amazing thread.

I am glad I could be of some entertainment. The guys in here are just so much fun to play with. Good sports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

alright alright...
I have been thinking it over and if I get a chance I'll post my boobs. 
I don't know I'm a little shy


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

When I posted my face pictures I got a few IM's from some hot guys. I bet if you post your **** that you will get some hot guys IMing you too


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_When I posted my face pictures I got a few IM's from some hot guys. I bet if you post your **** that you will get some hot guys IMing you too









maybe I'll rethink it then


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Nah, you never know, some hot girls could IM you. I imagine this forum has some girls here pretending to be guys so that they'll be taken seriously.


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Nah, you never know, some hot girls could IM you. I imagine this forum has some girls here pretending to be guys so that they'll be taken seriously.


hmmmm, the ol' "I'll show you mine if you show me your's" could be interesting. You never know what will come flying out when you shake the bush.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

OH, I know what comes flying out when I shake someones bush!


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMan)*


_Quote »_hmmmm, the ol' "I'll show you mine if you show me your's" could be interesting. You never know what will come flying out when you shake the bush.










_Quote »_OH, I know what comes flying out when I shake someones bush!

....What bush?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_
....What bush?









I could let it grow back...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*

nah...leave it...more aerodynamic


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok, but you have to help shave it next time. You're better at getting in tight spaces.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*

...works for me...I'll find a way to keep you busy while I'm doin that.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You're good at keeping me busy....


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Ok, but you have to help shave it next time. You're better at getting in tight spaces.

Shave go with the wax, it lasts longer, its smoother and grows back softer. I can show you pictures of my back if you need proof.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

I don't see Steve as being good with hot wax. (well maybe candle wax) We'll stick to the shaving...


_Modified by milissa at 3:08 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_ I could let it grow back... 


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_You're good at keeping me busy....


My oh my!!!


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*

wow.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (mwwhonda)*

hmm i figured steve had seen boob pics of her, but bush too


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (purplejettahondaeater)*

You missed the whole point, there is no bush LOL


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (97 Golf SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 Golf SC* »_
I'd rather be blown than spooled.

What does that mean?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Id rather be blown by someone and my car to be spooled.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

ain't that the truth!


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
What does that mean?

Never mind Dustin explained it all to me.


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Id rather be blown by someone and my car to be spooled.

I don't care, blown spooled, bush no bush, as long as its being done to me I'm not complaining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Id rather be blown by someone and my car to be spooled.

That would be a nice scenario also . . .


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (PeterMan)*

Personally I like to be screwed by twins and blown.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Let us know when you update your pic, huh milissa?


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
like this one 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...e.jpg
or this one?
http://i4.photobucket.com/albu...8.jpg

what's the photobucket password, lets see what else you have in your collection


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

yup


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Everyone loves twins


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Everyone loves twins









Really? You do know I am a twin, right?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

nuh uh...Are you, for real? 
I have some twins...I call them Wilma & Betty....


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

haha, wilma and betty. 

For real, Im an identical twin.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

That is hot! I think most everyone has a twin fantasy. I dunno though, for the most part I think a fantasy should stay just that, a fantasy...But still...It is nice to imagine...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*

beef curtains


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

what did that say? it got censored


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Beef curtains? Hehehe I've never heard that phrase before. I keep learning new sex lingo on this site.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

Hopefully you learn a bit about cars too.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I did. I learned where my therm switch is. How to change it, and a few other things as well. Just wish my car was fixed


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

lol, didn't know beef curtains. You have to surf porn sites more often.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

I like to refer to it as roast beef....


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Like Fidel Castro eating a London Broil


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Ok, so I did some research so that Dustin won't call me "sheltered" anymore. Well, he might still but not for sex slang reasons.
Here are the words I have phrases I have learned:
Chocolate starfish 
Nerdy Waste (I must admit I always loved NG)
Pink fluffy sausage wallet
Purple headed warrior
Alaskan brown trout (I hope no one has done this)
Tacoma Narrows (oddly this is also the name of a bridge near Seattle)
Austrian rinse cycle
Rabbit Ears
Nacho hat (a bit disturbing)
So the list goes on and on. Tomorrow when I am sober I will look at these again and maybe be grossed out but for now they are quite funny.
For those of you who are sheltered like me, I have posted this link for you:
http://www.turdwords.com/dictionary.cfm


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Why does it always say I am offline? Clearly I am online


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

Would it be odd to say that I've driven the Tacoma Narrows many times? The interesting thing is that the Tacoma Narrows isn't going to be free for long. They are going to make it toll. People are going to start paying for Tacoma Narrows.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

LMFAO paying for it hehehe that is naughty. But for real, I didn't know it was going to be a toll bridge. Will it be the first in WA? I have only paid to cross in CA. Never here, anywhere.
You've driven it hehehe


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

Aparently we will only be charged for going eastbound on the Tacoma Narrows. I'm not sure how exactly to go east bound , I usually go both. I guess I'd better work on my technique.








http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/projec...idge/


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

The timeline is 5.5 years...WADOT is the slowest as usual. I will be in Texas by then







No tolls for me. Yipee!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Austrian rinse cycle 


Ahhh...so thats whats thats called! One of my favs right before the brown neck tie.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

You're soooo naughty!


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

I dont think the stripper last night knew what she was getting into when she told me to spank her and treat her rough. My hand still hurts


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Did the establishment frown on the choke collar?


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Did the establishment frown on the choke collar?


When you say choke collar...Do you mean my hands?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

I was thinking more like those really thick chains....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Dustin is one of those guys that girls are afraid to have sex with but at the same time they're afraid to miss the chance...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

No, usually they run from me. Im "abrasive"


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

You've just proven my point. You threaten roughness and you talk of your disrespect of women. Every women wants to know what it feels like to be with a man who cares nothing for her and will not hold back in any way. They want it but are afraid of it.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Where are these women you speak of? Ive only met...5 or 6 of them


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

They're running away from you, silly


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Thats why they need a collar and leash!


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

And leg irons


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

This is exactly why I love the 2.0l forum.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Yeah, it just doesn't get any better than this....


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Where are these women you speak of? Ive only met...5 or 6 of them


yeah ive never run across any like that, the ones ive ended up with though just like the good solid smack on the ass and their hair pulled...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_I like to refer to it as roast beef....

i prefer mine rare.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
i prefer mine rare. 

That just gave me gnarly visual.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

I like it brown on the edges and pink on the inside.

Thats why I love hot asian and hispanic girls. *drool*


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Speedsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedsta* »_

yeah ive never run across any like that, the ones ive ended up with though just like the good solid smack on the ass and their hair pulled...
\
We're all on the West Coast....


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

I've seen a couple of those girls overhere on the west coast.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

just to reiterate. I love the vertical lips.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
That just gave me gnarly visual.









You said gnarly, therefore i love you.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_Thats why I love hot asian and hispanic girls. *drool*

you aren't the only one drooling. I love latino beav.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Someone been drinking?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_Someone been drinking?

I don't know how you guessed, but you're amazing.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I am a frequent drunk typer...takes one to know one...


----------



## Speed Eraser (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*

Gotta ask, does the hubby have a login here too?


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

for his sake, I hope not.....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

My biggest fear in life is that he will stumble upon this site.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*

8 pages and still no boobie pictures? Someone tell me this is a joke.


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

she can't post the boobie pics.....cuz then this thread would be like the other I <3 boobies one.......
but that doesnt mean that they're arn't here =D


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I have boobs and this isn't a joke. I never said I would show my boobs. A few people in the group have seen my cleavage but like I said earlier I am a good girl *nose begins to grow*


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (milissa)*

Ok, I'll play...


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_I have boobs and this isn't a joke. I never said I would show my boobs. A few people in the group have seen my cleavage but like I said earlier I am a good girl *nose begins to grow*

I have body parts that grow too.


----------



## Speed Eraser (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_My biggest fear in life is that he will stumble upon this site. 

The internet is a fantastic medium for archiving future regrets.







I suppose if we see someone with the nick 'Plaintiff', we'll know...








So, did your fan problem come back?


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (Speed Eraser)*

ok, who had to bring up 'the question'...theres always one, let the girl have her fun here without having to worry about someone lookin over her shoulder...besides if this thread dies ill lost part of my comic relief after work, though i am curious about the cleevage now that there has been mention of it...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Speedsta)*

I want a chick that can suck a golf ball through a 10 foot garden hose.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_I want a chick that can suck a golf ball through a 10 foot garden hose.


I know the perfect "chick" for you. 
BTW: define what you consider a chick?


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

mmmmm . . . cleavage . . .


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_

I know the perfect "chick" for you. 
BTW: define what you consider a chick?









My only prerequisite is: She must be a she and she must live for sucking the black out of asphalt.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*

So some 500lb bed-ridden chick who hasn't had a shower in a month and has food stuck in her crevices, but could suck the life out of you, would be ok?
Damn....I'm eating lunch and just made myself feel sick...


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_So some 500lb bed-ridden chick who hasn't had a shower in a month and has food stuck in her crevices, but could suck the life out of you, would be ok?
Damn....I'm eating lunch and just made myself feel sick...

I should have been more clear...No broads so ugly you could roll their face in dough and make gorilla cookies..
She's gotta be 5'6" 130lbs a nice pert rack, preferably a C....maayyybe a full B. I like junk in the trunk but it's gotta be proportional to the jugs and on top of sucking the black out of asphalt, i need her to enjoy sucking the chrome off a trailor hitch.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (reynolds9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reynolds9000* »_
She's gotta be 5'6" 

*pout*


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
*pout*

Cant get all the vortex guys I guess.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

your thread rocks


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_
Cant get all the vortex guys I guess. 
 
as long as I can touch yours, I'll be fine


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_ 
as long as I can touch yours, I'll be fine










Thats what they all say


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I miss Steve.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Im sure he doesnt miss you. Myrtle beach is filled with drunk whores this time of year. Im sure he has atleast 3 new STD's


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Ouch! Oh well, his text msg's let me know he is thinking about me...


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd fill in for steve but I'm not the romantic word smith that he is.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

What happened to the Jamaican princess?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (surferfletch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *surferfletch* »_What happened to the Jamaican princess?

Is that like a riddle?
I looked up Jamaican Princess but I could only find Jamaican bobsled and Jamaican hotplate. The bobsled thing sounds like a lot of fun. I hope I never know what the other one feels like. Yeeeeuck.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Jamaican hotplate? Is that anything like the Cincinnati hotplate?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

I would imagine so....It involves a chilli dog and something else..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_
Is that like a riddle?
I looked up Jamaican Princess but I could only find Jamaican bobsled and Jamaican hotplate. The bobsled thing sounds like a lot of fun. I hope I never know what the other one feels like. Yeeeeuck.

Literally. At least the Jamaican part.


_Modified by surferfletch at 4:18 PM 8-23-2005_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (PeterMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMan* »_I'd fill in for steve but I'm not the romantic word smith that he is. 

LMFAO


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
LMFAO

That is kinda funny. He is a wordsmith, I just wouldn't describe his words as romantic...More porographic....


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

wow that is the best post i have ever read on vortex.
Thanks goes out to Milissa for making it so much fun, Who woulda thought a thermo switch could be so amuseing


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (automagp68)*

Well thank you to all of you Vortex boys. You've all been wonderful to me. This has sure been interesting. When I came to this site I was expecting to deal with a bunch of a55holes who would be mean to me for not knowing about my own car. Instead I encountered some really fun guys and 1 a55hole. This has been the most entertaining thread I have ever been to. You guys rock my socks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by milissa at 9:09 PM 8-23-2005_


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Im so proud she calls me an ass/hole. I still have it after all of these years.


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Sorry, you're one of my favorites. I think you're brutal and can be mean when you want to be but I like you too much to call you an a55hole. If it turns you on though, I can call you that if you like....


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_That is kinda funny. He is a wordsmith, I just wouldn't describe his words as romantic...More porographic....

Yeah, that's why I was laughing...


_Quote, originally posted by *automagp68* »_wow that is the best post i have ever read on vortex.
Thanks goes out to Milissa for making it so much fun, Who woulda thought a thermo switch could be so amuseing

Obviously you missed the Gumby thread...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

Ok, who's the *******....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Ok, who's the *******....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...53430


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

Also, the weird guys who haven't said a word to me and then IM and this is how it goes:
vortex IMer: Hey You seem cool
me: thanks
vortex IMer: You're cute too
me: thanks. what kind of a car do you drive?
voretex IMer: what kind of sex do you like? I bet you're a great f*ck
me: uhm...yeah...I am not going to get you off while we chat...If you're looking for that, I think they have pay sites you can go to
vortex IMer: slow down b*tch, nobody wants your azz
me: whatever, don't get mad at me because I don't want you. loser.
vortex IMer: you're a sl*t
me: yeah, that is why I don't want to get you off....
vortex IM: ok, I am sorry
me: whatever
vortex IMer: I have a (insert VW model here)
me: nice, good luck with it
voretex IMer: you do look good though, do you ever cheat on your man?
me: no and you aren't the one who is gonna make me change my mind
vortex IMer: f*ck you C*NT
me: oh wow, you're turning me on, I want to f*ck you sooo bad that I am going to block you now. Bye Bye loser.
Those guys are a55holes too but at least they entertaining LOL


_Modified by milissa at 1:42 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

damn....now thats just wrong....


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

milissa, what vortex member imed you with that crap, me and steve and dustin are going to kick his A55 for yea


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (automagp68)*

You and Steve can handle him if you wish. Obviously the guy is a total loser and life is f*king him over as is, no reason for me to help it along.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

just when this thread was getting interesting.....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (automagp68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automagp68* »_milissa, what vortex member imed you with that crap, me and steve and dustin are going to kick his A55 for yea

Don't you remember? It was you.

J/K

But really, I can handle my own. Give me some credit. I made it this far into this thread. I imagine some of you thought I wouldn't make it to page 2. I like to take care of mouthy boys. Jerk-offs from the internet included. I'm tougher than I look


----------



## PeterMan (Jul 21, 2004)

I just like how melissa has almost as many posts as I do and I have been here almost a year. Either I have little to contribute or I am just not good looking enough to warrant the attention Melissa is getting. And Melissa is far better looking than myself, so the attention is well deserved.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (milissa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milissa* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...53430

Ahhhhhh....yeah, gotchya.
Steve is back home, but where the hell is he....


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

I haven't heard from him since the 24th. I imagine he is resting his liver...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (milissa)*

Why do people always quote the worse things from me?


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

I wouldn't say it is among the worst. I thought it was quite funny and wanted to share it.


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

I can't belive the posts you have racked up with just one thread. 
Imagine if it counted all the IM's


----------



## Vdubnewb (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

For a thread with no title, this one sure has done well. Just a testament to what a sausage fest the tex is. One attractive girl posts that her car broke and her husband is out of town and she becomes the most popular person in the forum.
More pics mellisa!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubnewb)*

Ah phew...
Just got back from Seattl...err..Myrtle Beach. Still fixing up some loose ends here with posts, and sales, and blah..blah blah....it was fun...lol


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Seattle and you didn't say hi?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

Steve, you still gonna head down there in December/January? I need a golf cart tour. Perhaps maybe even play a round of golf, although I haven't played in like 12 years at least. Should provide lots of comic relief.


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

myrtle beach? there are much much better beaches down here than that one, although it is a very good place to buy fireworks...


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_Steve, you still gonna head down there in December/January? I need a golf cart tour. Perhaps maybe even play a round of golf, although I haven't played in like 12 years at least. Should provide lots of comic relief.

Maybe...I haven't played in about 3 or 4 years...








...and actually Surfside Beach, not myrtle. We have a house about 4 rows back from the surfside peer by the Days Inn.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Is your beach close enough to drive the golf cart back and forth? That would rule....
"Hey ma, I'll be back in a few hours, goin' to pick up Dana in the cart..."


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

We've taken the cart 14 miles before it NEEDED a fresh charge.
And we also learned the strength of the roof this past week...
The breaking point is reached when:
(4) Cases of Beer
(2) Handles of Gin
(4) Bags of Ice
...the roof proceeded to fold...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.myzvue.com/hello/12...2.jpg


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (milissa)*

:sigh: no boobage in that one either haha


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

Well....since I have no clue where the hell your house is down there, I guess we'll use motorized transportation.
Do lots of people golf down there at that time of year? I don't wanna get laughed off the course. I have so much dust on my clubs it's pathetic.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

where are you staying...toss me an intersection or something


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*

201 South Ocean Boulevard....I think. Sandy Beach Resort....


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*

haas, that's north myrtle...


----------



## milissa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (PeterMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMan* »_I'd fill in for steve but I'm not the romantic word smith that he is. 

Clearly, no one is. Here is a lovely example of his brilliantly written emails to me. Drunk emailing is an art form.
*From: Mr. Pagano 
Date: Aug 29, 2005 11:30 PM 
doh my autoad ogwhihwas htwpoiehadhin 
ihtiftopooin*


----------



## BMGFifty (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (milissa)*

If only I could write as beautifully as Steve. His words inspire.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (BMGFifty)*

all better now


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_haas, that's north myrtle...

North, South, East, West.....same ****.


----------



## Hbomb (May 16, 2005)

jizzz


----------

